# amplificador de 1200w clase d original



## aldemarar (Oct 25, 2009)

compañeros les dejo este amplificador de mas de 1000w clase d con solo 2 mosfet


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Oct 25, 2009)

Y que tal este juguete? http://www.yorkville.com/downloads/servman/smls801p.pdf


----------



## manutek (Oct 25, 2009)

Me parece que el de Ejtagle es mas simple y realizable.


----------



## aldemarar (Oct 25, 2009)

manutek dijo:


> Me parece que el de Ejtagle es mas simple y realizable.


 
Claro que es mas simple, pero el que yo coloque es original y nos sirve para estudiar mas estos sistemas digitales y si ves son muy parecidos


----------



## walter rodriguez (Nov 5, 2009)

este anpli tiene dos canales  tipo puente ....mmm.


----------

